# Conversion de dossiers d'images vers PDF par Automator



## Droopyougo (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et nouveau dans l'univers Mac.
J'espère ne pas m'être trompé de rubrique pour poser ma question... Si c'est le cas, soyez indulgents et dites moi où je dois transférer mon message.
J'en viens à mon problème:
J'ai un certain nombre de dossiers (plusieurs centaines) dans lesquels j'ai des images (JPEG).
Je voudrais regrouper les images de chaque dossier dans un fichier PDF qui aurait le nom du dossier.
Je pense qu'Automator devrait pouvoir aider pour ce genre de tâche répétitive, mais... je ne trouve pas comment récupérer le nom de dossier pour l'affecter au fichier pdf produit.
Pour l'instant, je le fait en manuel et copiant le nom du dossier, puis en sélectionnant tous les fichiers contenus, ouvrir dans aperçu, imprimer en Pdf, coller le nom du dossier dans le nom de fichier.
J'ai essayer de faire un enregistrement des actions par automator, mais lorsque "j'ouvre" le nom de dossier, il considère cela comme une frappe et, donc, c'est cette chaîne de caractère qui est mémorisée dans l'action. Je crains que ce ne soit donc toujours cette même chaîne qui soit utilisée pour nommer les fichiers...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
A+


----------

